# clave para nokia 3220



## menduco (Abr 1, 2008)

hola, les comento que me encontre este celular(nokia 3220) y resulta cdo lo enciendo tenia un sim de movistar, entonces por joder le puese mi chip (cti o claro como quieran llamarle) la cuestion es que andubo asi que me dije que estaba liberado, ahora bien lo e estado usando por un tiempo y me encuentro que no me deja ingresar a la memoria del cel porque me pide una clave que ni idea cual es,tampoco se si esta clave es la misma para todos los celulares de este modelo es por eso qu estoy interesado en averiguarlo si alguien tiene conocimientos sobre esto,espero que pueda darme una mano


desde ya muchas gracias a todos


saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 2, 2008)

proba  todo 0
 o 123456

Saludos


----------



## menduco (Abr 3, 2008)

ya lo solucione,me meti en nose donde y  pude desbloquearlo
saludos


----------

